# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ترمیم معدل و دیپلم مجدد >  سوال حیاتی درباره دیپلم مجدد

## meh.75

*سلام من چند تا سوال در مورد دیپلم مجدد و پیش دانشگاهی داشتم:
1:من امسال پیش تجربی بودم 5درس هم تجدید شدم و نتونستم شهریور پاسشون کنم حالا من میتونم تو دی ماه هم امتحانای دیپلم مجدد رو بدم هم امتحان های پیش تجربی؟؟

2:تو مدرسه بزرگسالان گفتن که برای ثبت نام دیپلم مجدد باید کل پرونده تحصیلیتو از مدرسه بگیری و بیاری،حالا من دانش اموز همون مدرسه بزرگسالان میشم یا نه؟؟امتحانای پیشو باید تو مدرسه بزرگسالان بدم یا همون مدرسه خودم؟؟
*

----------


## khaan

تا سوم رو تموم نکنی ممکن نیست بزارن دیپلم مجدد بگیری.  اسمش روشه دیگه مجدد !  شما اولیشو نگرفتی چیو مجددا میخوای بگیری.

----------


## meh.75

> تا سوم رو تموم نکنی ممکن نیست بزارن دیپلم مجدد بگیری.  اسمش روشه دیگه مجدد !  شما اولیشو نگرفتی چیو مجددا میخوای بگیری.


داداش من سومو تموم کردم تو پیش دانشگاهی یا همون چهارم تجدیدی دارم

----------


## gole yas

امتحانات پی دانشگاهی را میشه دی ماه بدی و سوم هم میتونی دیپلم مجدد بگیری هر دوتاشا فک کنم همزمان میشه درباره مدارک  هم فک کنم سوابق تحصیلی و کارت ملی و شناسنامه و عکس نیاز هستش   و نیاز به کل مدارک فک نکنم داشته باشه موفق باشی

----------


## meh.75

میتونم تو همون مدرسه ای که دیپلم مجدد ثبت نام میکتن پیشو هم همون جا امتحان بدم؟؟

----------


## newpath

دیپ مجدد دی ثبت نامش کیه

----------


## مرتضے

_سلام دوستان من خرداد برای دیپلم مجدد تجربی ثبت نام کرد و یک امتان دادم  از نهایی ها و به دلایلی که میخواستم دیگه نرم دانشگاه قید امتحانات رو زدم   حالا بنظرتون برم باز درخواست بدم برای اینکه دی ماه این امتحانات رو به  پایان برسونم و دیپلم مجددم رو بگیرم ...؟؟ 
معدل کتبی من در رشته ریاضی 10 هستش خیلی خراب کردم سال اخر البته بقیه سالها تقریبا در سطح اول هر مدرسه ای که درس خوندم بودم 
یا نرم امتحان بدم و وایسم بینم تاثیر معدل مثبت میشه یا قطعی؟؟
ریز نمرات دیپلم اولم که ریاضی بوده بنظرتون هنوز تو مدرسه بزرگسالان هست؟؟ (( من فارغ التحصیل بزرگسالان هستم)_)

----------

